# My dog barks only at one particular dog....Why?



## fizzelina (19 Jul 2010)

Hi all,
I have an 8 year old cocker spaniel, very placid, never barks in the back garden or on one of his 3 walks a day and is well used to different people and places and meeting other dogs. The thing is in the last month we have been meeting a dog in our estate (another male) and this dog drives mine crazy, my dog barks and barks when we meet him until he is out of sight. The other dog never responds and never barks back. I just don't why this one dog causes mine to bark so much. The other owner and I have brought the 2 dogs together, on the lead, to sniff each other for a bit etc but it didn't work.


----------



## Yeager (19 Jul 2010)

Sounds like a hierarchy type thing whereby there are 2 male dogs and one (your one) is making a racket trying to establish that he is alpha male. 

Either that or the other dog called him a name (woof, woof perhaps) and he just doesn't like him.


----------



## gebbel (19 Jul 2010)

fizzelina said:


> The other owner and I have brought the 2 dogs together, on the lead, to sniff each other for a bit etc but it didn't work.


 
Maybe they are too embarrassed to get it on with humans around?


----------



## Yeager (19 Jul 2010)

gebbel said:


> Maybe they are too embarrassed to get it on with humans around?


 

They are two male dogs! Getting 'it on' could be messy.


----------



## Yeager (19 Jul 2010)

Yeager said:


> They are two male dogs! Getting 'it on' could be messy.


 
............and confusing for both dogs!


----------



## tiger (19 Jul 2010)

Maybe you should watch Dean Spanley


----------



## jhegarty (19 Jul 2010)

Sounds like both think they are leader of the pack.


----------



## runner (19 Jul 2010)

You should get him to apply for a job with the Central Bank!


----------



## RMCF (19 Jul 2010)

Flirting?


----------



## Homer (19 Jul 2010)

fizzelina said:


> Hi all,
> I have an 8 year old cocker spaniel, very placid, never barks in the back garden or on one of his 3 walks a day and is well used to different people and places and meeting other dogs. The thing is in the last month we have been meeting a dog in our estate (another male) and this dog drives mine crazy, my dog barks and barks when we meet him until he is out of sight. The other dog never responds and never barks back. I just don't why this one dog causes mine to bark so much. The other owner and I have brought the 2 dogs together, on the lead, to sniff each other for a bit etc but it didn't work.


 
If you try this forum, you might have a better chance of getting a sensible answer.  [broken link removed]


----------



## Ciaraella (20 Jul 2010)

I have two dogs and there is one set of another two dogs in the area that they both hate and go crazy barking at.
There's also one dog on our road that one of our dogs hates. Presumably just like people there's some they just don't like the look of!


----------



## fizzelina (20 Jul 2010)

Thanks Ciaraella that was the only thing we could think of, that he just doesn't like him. It's just mad that he would take a dislike to a particular dog and be fine with others!


----------



## Ciaraella (20 Jul 2010)

I think they can just be mad in general, one of ours is afraid of the noise of the steam iron and when any kind of match is on telly, the other is afraid of plastic bags, pots and newspapers. Who knows how their minds work!


----------



## MandaC (30 Jul 2010)

My Mam's little dog usually has an issue with Black dogs.  I know they say dogs are colour blind, but it is probably the dark shine that frightens her.  There is one particular black dog and if you say his name, she will immediately jump onto the back of the couch, into the sitting room window and go balistic.

Dogs are mad allright.  I love them.


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Jul 2010)

Maybe the other dog is the one who shot his paw.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Jul 2010)

Fizzelina - whats the body language of the two of them when your dog is going crazy barking? Is your dogs tail up, ears forward or tail down, ears back - is it dominance or fear?

And the other dog - tail up or down - ears forward or back?

Could be the other dog is sending signals to your dog that say 'im the boss' and your dog doesnt like it - or your dog is sending those signals and cos the other dog isnt listening your dog doesnt like it!


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Aug 2010)

drmoriarty said:


> maybe the other dog is the one who shot his paw.



[broken link removed]


----------



## Rois (1 Aug 2010)

Dogs are not colour blind. But they can take a dislike to other dogs - the reason why (unless they've been attacked by that particular dog) is a mystery to me.  Most likely, he wants the other dogs attention for some reason.


----------



## Yorrick (1 Aug 2010)

Playing hard to get BITCH !!!


----------



## mtk (1 Aug 2010)

lead jealousy


----------



## fizzelina (3 Aug 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Fizzelina - whats the body language of the two of them when your dog is going crazy barking? Is your dogs tail up, ears forward or tail down, ears back - is it dominance or fear?
> 
> And the other dog - tail up or down - ears forward or back?
> 
> Could be the other dog is sending signals to your dog that say 'im the boss' and your dog doesnt like it - or your dog is sending those signals and cos the other dog isnt listening your dog doesnt like it!


 
Thanks for the post truthseeker, I'll take a closer look and report back!


----------



## Anne 1 (6 Aug 2010)

Ciaraella said:


> I think they can just be mad in general, one of ours is afraid of the noise of the steam iron and when any kind of match is on telly, the other is afraid of plastic bags, pots and newspapers. Who knows how their minds work!


 
I think I have sussed why none of our three dogs will come into the room when any kind of match is on telly. It's because they never know when one of us is going to let a roar out  - 'go on; hit it; yes; f..cking eejit; no; etc. Most of us would not normally go around roaring like this so they think we are shouting at them.


----------

